# Need to redirect LPT1 to USB port. Help!



## lord82813 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have Windows XP and am running a POS software program that will only print to LPT1 or LPT2 (parallel). My receipt printer connects to the USB port. How can I associate LPT1 with the USB port? Can the output be redirected or forwarded to the usb port? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Have you checked with the software vendor to see if they have a USB printer driver? How about the printer manufacturer? maybe they support the printer in your software?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this. 
http://www.decompile.com/dataflex/tips/usb_printer.htm


----------

